# معانى اسم مريم



## Kirolls Ramy (14 مايو 2013)

بحسب اصول قبطية معناه المحبوبة
وبحسب أصول سريانية معناه الملكة أوالسلطانة أو السيدة
وبحسب أصول عبرية معناه المنيرة أو المستنيرة
وبحسب أصول أرمنية معناه الجمال الفائق
... وبحسب أصول رومانية معناه نجمة البحر أو بحر العذاب
وهناك معان أخرى كثيرة مثل: المرتفعة...
وبحسب الإنجيل معناه الممتلئة نعمة، وهو أحب الأسماء إليها إلينا، فهو أول الأسماء وسيد الأسماء. فقد أطلقه عليها الملاك، إذ دعاها أولاً ممتلئة نعمة، ثم دعاها مريم.
كما أن اسم مريم كان موحى به لوالديها ليسميانها بهذا الاسم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 مايو 2013)

Kirolls Ramy قال:


> بحسب اصول قبطية معناه المحبوبة
> وبحسب أصول سريانية معناه الملكة أوالسلطانة أو السيدة
> وبحسب أصول عبرية معناه المنيرة أو المستنيرة
> وبحسب أصول أرمنية معناه الجمال الفائق
> ...




جميييييل كنت بعرف البعض من المعاني دي 
ام النور تكون معك كيرلس​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مايو 2013)

*شكرا جداااا
راااااااائع
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 مايو 2013)

اي نعم بس في معني وحش للأسم للأسف بلغة معينة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مايو 2013)

كلها معانى جميلة
انها تستحق اكثر من ذلك


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (16 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييييل كنت بعرف البعض من المعاني دي
> ام النور تكون معك كيرلس​



شكرا ليكى اختى الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kirolls Ramy (16 مايو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداااا
> راااااااائع
> الرب يباركك*​



شكرا اخى ربنا يباركك


----------

